# Gourami's look great-stop eating-die - Help!



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

In the last month this has happened to me three times:

Three gourami's, one opaline, two platinum...look perfectly fine but stop eating and slow down their activity level. Their fins are still extended (not clamped) and they have no visible signs of disease or illness. They may seem slightly bloated but it is barely noticable if even truely a symptom. 

They are not harassed but seem to stay away from others if possible, and react negatively to feedings. Not only do they not eat, but they seem stressed by others eating and show no interest in food.

The first one this happened to was an opaline - it was just that fish and I think may have been a result of it eating a weakened but undiagnosed black neon tetra. 

HOWEVER, the last two illnesses and deaths have occurred at the same time, with niether fish giving me any idea of what may have caused their illness.

I don't think they are ill and then starving, but more that their illness is killing them WHILE they're not eating. The entire cycle of the problem, from perfectly healthy to not eating to dead, is about a week or less. 

THANKS SO MUCH FOR ANY AND ALL HELP THAT CAN BE PROVIDED! I hope you all have/are having a great weekend.

Jeff


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

My guess would be some sort of internal parasite, since it seems like something's making them dislike food. Parasites-- at least in humans-- can sort of 'mind control' the host to make them do something that's beneficial to the parasite-- for example, turn bright colors in order to increase the probability of being eaten by a bird so the parasite can get into the birds' stomach.
I've never heard of a parasite that makes their host resist feeding, though. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I wonder if they have some sort of gourami virus similar to the one that we had with the dwarf gouramis last year?


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you both for your response. i'll reply to you both here.

someone else suggested a parasite, and i think this is a strong possibility. relating to this i have two questions:

1. with no additions to the tank in the last two months, how would something like this infiltrate my ecosystem?

2. anything i can do to prevent future problems like this?


as for the dwarf gourami disease you mentioned - i have no idea about that but just thinking of that breed makes me shutter. in an old tank i tried and tried to be successful with them, and had such bad luck. i've been told they're extremely in-bred to produced such vibrant colors, and thusly are more susceptible to everything and anything. even when mine were healthy they were boring and rarely swam.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

My Dwarf is extremely active and hardy! Maybe it was the water your's was in?


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is your water stat's? You might want to go to petsmart( i know, they arent the best) and pick up some Jungle Lab's Medicated Anti-Parasite Food. I am looking into it. I have had about everything in the last 2 week's, and parasite's are probably next on the list.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What have you been feeding? Some sort of intestinal blockage from an overdose of bloodworms could have that affect.


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

i've been feeding them expensive flake food mostly, with algae discs a few times a week. they love them but they temporarily cloud my water. 

i'll bring my water in to petsmart/petco soon and have them do a full workup on it. i also plan to purchase some jungle labs anti-parasite medicated food while i'm there. 

in the meantime, how does everyone feel about having multiple gourami's of the same color variation in one tank? it sounds like the best way to prevent stress-related conditions is to only have one of each color.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most gouramis seem to want big territories when they grow up. Every kind I've had (kissing, green) except for pearl, ended up 1 to a tank. I don't know if gouarmis will go after gouramis of other colors, they seem to leave non-gouramis alone. I had 2 big pearl gouramis in a 55 gallon tank and they got along. 

I suppose your gouramis could have choked on a fish bone. But it seems like a odd coincidence to lose 3. I too have never heard of a parasite that hurts the appetite, usually fish eat ravenously and still get sunken bellies.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I hope you find out what it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I know my gourami recently died of a strange disease too that I couldn't pin down....


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

just bought some anti-parasite food so lets see how this goes. no strange behavior at all this week.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Good luck with whatever it is!


----------

